# Kensfish.com



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I buy stuff from them, i have it in three days too, so far good quality on everything i have bought!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Its okay. I can normally find everything cheaper somewhere else, but you really have to look, and you don't have the customer service. I think its worth it to pay the few extra cents and buy from them.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I buy from them almost exclusively. Only time I don't is if it's from someone here or Ken's doesn't carry it.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

great prices, great customer services. here in NYC, you won't find most of the stuff for any less than 50% markup from kensfish.com

i ordered 2 breeder nets a couple months ago. one was missing a suction cup and i asked ken to see if he has a replacement for the suction cup. he then proceeded to send me an additional new breeder net. So basically i got a free one.

I also ordered two 200watt heaters. he sent 1 200watt, and 1 300watt. no additional charge for the 300 watt one. it might be inconvenient for some people but for me it was fine.

he also was receiving some items from suppliers for my order a few days after I placed the order. he shipped in 3 shipments in total so i get whatever items in stock the soonest. i didn't mind waiting a bit but Ken just goes above and beyond.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i hate him....




























always draining my bank account.....


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol... I buy from there all the time too. Great products!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

OH my... you must have so many mouths to feed LOL

Your photos made my jaw drop!





mgamer20o0 said:


> i hate him....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNailman (Feb 3, 2011)

All my cichlids are on Kens Pellets. 
Great stuff. fish are happy and healthy.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been buying from Ken's since 2005....I originally found him on aquabid.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

since i live one state away shipping ground take 1 day which is super 
thats $30 to some people on the other side.

best place to order, just look at the price.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I recently made my first purchase from ken's site, at first I thought his shipping price was high and that made the item I was buying comparable to other sites. As I soon discovered, though, as I decided to add more items to my cart, the shipping price stayed the same. That made all of the items much much less than other sites I found and more than 50% less than my local pet stores.

Great find, I also recommend his site!!


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Yeah kensfish relies on quantity over dollars made per item. Great stuff at dang near cost of them item+super reasonable shipping

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Very nice, but vendor reviews are not allowed here.


----------

